
A doorbell company owned by Amazon wants to start producing “crime news” - aaronbrethorst
https://www.niemanlab.org/2019/04/a-doorbell-company-owned-by-amazon-wants-to-start-producing-crime-news-and-itll-definitely-end-well/
======
kwillets
Wow, that article is great for people who like a lecture with their news.
Crime doesn't exist, apparently, and we don't have to do anything about it.

News: Ring is aggregating local crime content captured on their doorbell
cameras.

There is already some kind of local sharing which I had heard about
previously.

~~~
JohnFen
> Crime doesn't exist, apparently, and we don't have to do anything about it.

That's not what the article said at all.

The premise of the article is, I think well-founded: Crime in the US (and
violent crime in particular) is at record lows and has been there for quite a
while. However, people are as fearful of crime as ever, if not more so. Mostly
this is because of news reporting (if it bleeds, it leads).

Nothing about those facts means that crime doesn't exist or that nothing
should be done about the crime that exists. It would be a lot healthier for
society, though, if people has a more accurate perception of the crime
situation.

Something like a Ring-curated news report, unless done _very_ carefully, will
only make this problem worse. And it seems unlikely that it will be done
carefully, since this is almost certainly intended to be a marketing effort to
make people afraid enough that they will buy those doorbells.

